# Yo Yo Fishing



## norca (May 3, 2012)

ive seen on you tube the yo yo fishing reel its a self winding reel that can be used for traps as well as fishing has anyone any experance with one are they worth getting thanks sorry ive no link


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

*Nabatak Outdoors Yo-Yo Auto Fishing Reel*

Nabatak Outdoors Yo-Yo Auto Fishing Reel is an automatic fishing reel that is great for docks, boats or bank lines. The Yo-Yo Auto Fishing Reel has a set hook so you don't need to be there. The galvanized reel features stainless steel springs. This Auto Fishing Reel with a 60 lb test line is available per 12. 

The Nabatak Outdoors Yo-Yo Auto Fishing Reel is made of a stainless-steel spring enclosed in a sheet-metal body. The small circular reel has a line attached to the top end that you use to link the Yo-Yo to a green branch of a tree hanging out over the water.


----------



## norca (May 3, 2012)

thats the baby has anyone used one are they any good


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Can be found here for $4.95 each. http://www.sciplus.com/index.cfm


----------

